
Wahoo Fitness Desk - awjr
http://uk.wahoofitness.com/wahoo-fitness-standing-desk.html
======
awjr
I've been looking at standing desks and the requirements I want from them for
some time. This is a bit of a left-field choice but I actually think it serves
as a solid standing desk that can be used for cycle training.

